# spoo puppy feeding questions



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm probably not the best resource for advice on feeding your spoo, as I'm going through an elimination diet of sorts trying to figure out what mine is sensitive to. But, I wanted to pop in and say, I feel for you being overwhelmed. 

Dog food advisor is a good resource for checking on the generally accepted quality of any food you might be considering. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Like with people, the fewer and more "real" ingredients, the better. Find something that isn't stuffed with fillers, is easy to source locally and fits your budget. 

Don't be super quick to change your puppy's diet. Let him settle into his new home first. And then, don't change it cold turkey. TRUST ME! a couple days with an old/new mix of 75/25%, then a couple at 50/50%, then some days at 25/75% before going 100% new. Your puppy's intestines (and whoever cleans up the yard) will thank you.

I personally don't free feed because my spoo is a piggy. I tried it once and he gorged himself so much that he was distended and sick. Plus, it makes it easier in the beginning to predict your puppies elimination schedule. However, lots of people here do successfully free feed and if you decide that is the route for you and your puppy, I know someone will jump in with some helpful advice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I switched Lily from the breeder's food to something else almost right away, but did it gradually of course. Initially we meal fed her, but she was a pilly eater so at around 12-14 weeks we switched to free feeding and Peeves also grew up free feeding. We gave large breed formula puppy food, even though Lily isn't over 50 pounds she each large breed adult formula too.

Javelin is currently on a 3 meal a day regime. He is eating Fromm Puppy Gold, but after I get back from a trial this weekend with Lily I will start switching him to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy since Blue Buffalo large breed is what Lily and Peeves eat. I am going to keep him on the meal plan for the time being so I can be sure he is really eating the amount I want him to. He is getting his meals in his crate to ensure that the big dogs don't steal from him and to help him learn to appreciate his crate. Although he has stolen food from the big dogs raised feeder already! Much to my chagrin and to the detriment of his intestine's happiness it looks as if he will be happy to eat Blue Buffalo adult when we are ready to switch him to it in a few months.

I hope this helps somewhat. there are many different schools of thought and I am sure you will get many more replies offering other ideas. You should consult your vet and do what works for you, your lifestyle and your pup.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I just want to chime in to say I feel for you, it's overwhelming. You've gotten good advice so far. I would stick to the healthier more natural foods, not the fillers, etc. Also something I've learned.... Don't be afraid to return a food! I've been trying for months to get my dog off Stella and Chewys full time (just due to the expense) and I've gotten back $100 and donated foods to my local shelter. Chewy.com has been awesome. Good luck!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the advice thus far! 

I do definitely plan on checking with the vet before making any final decisions, but since I have no other animals I won't be seeing him/her until I actually have the puppy, and I'd like to be at least a little prepared pre-arrival  

I've heard good things about Fromm and 4Health, and I after more research (thanks Cmarrie for the link!) I think those will be my top choices. Assuming the puppy likes either one of those, of course! Finding something both vet, health, budget AND dog-approved is a daunting task in itself, I'm beginning to see!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a cute puppy! Have you figured out who you will use as a vet? If so you can probably call him/her or send an email and ask a few questions. Consider it an interview of the vet to boot. Javelin is liking the Fromm, but he clearly has a keen interest in Blue Buffalo since he has been raiding the big dogs' food. I am going to have to raise their bowls higher than they already are to keep him out of it.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I just have to say I adore his little white muzzle!:love2:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I would second cmarrie's advice to not rush switching foods. With both of my puppies, I was eager to get them on a high quality food of my choice, and went too fast. Yard cleanup was not fun, and having to worry about digestion issues in addition to all other puppy tasks doesn't make a busy time any easier. Personally, I am firm in my resolve now that should I get a third puppy at some point in the future, that puppy will stay on whatever food it comes with for at least a month. I know you want to do the absolute best things possible for your puppy, and that's a great attitude, but sometimes our good intentions don't always have the intended consequences.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since Javelin has managed to help himself to the big dogs' food and has diarrhea right now as a consequence I will add my voice to the chorus of those advocating slow change. Sneaky puppy has figured out he can stand on his hind legs and hang over the edge of their elevated food and water bowls to help himself. I have no problem with the water, but the food issue is a whole other story.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I am wavering between two vets, both of whom come highly recommended by friends in the area that own dogs. I'd not thought of contacting them prior to getting the puppy, but since I'm already stuck between two vets, perhaps talking to them beforehand might help. Thanks for that advice! 

and Cmarrie, isn't it precious? it's like a little goatee! He's a parti, and that's the white on his head. He has a sister with a little mustache, and a brother with a Harry Potter-like scar. They were all so cute! 

Rusty and Lilly cd re, I will go slowly! I think very very slow is going to be my motto, especially after you all's feedback and experience! Maybe increasing by 20% every three or four days? I'm also going to probably hold off on the treats that I've been stockpiling until he's totally transitioned, just to avoid any tummy troubles.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I tried to switch Iris gradually from the breeder's fairly dreadful food. Well, the little stinker had other ideas. I mixed the appropriate amounts of old and new food together and wound up with a pup who picked through, piece by piece and spit the OLD food out onto the floor and ate only the new food. Ha!! So much for gradual switch over. After 2 days of food all over the floor and yet no tummy problems I gave up and gave her only the new, better food.

I also wanted to comment on free feeding. I have free fed both of my last two dogs and I feel that they ate in a more relaxed, less frantic manner. Just a mouthfull here and there throughout the day and evening. it's nice to have a self regulating feeder.

VQ


----------

